# Jumping on people



## Jdimond (10 mo ago)

I have a 3 year old female GR. This last week she has started jumping again on random people when we are on the beach swimming .
I thought we had out grown this problem.
I can at times tell her to leave it and she does/
But other times she gets in this zone and commands are ignored.
All of her other training she excels but for some reason jumping on people has been our biggest hurdle to learn not to do

i need some recommendations, I am obviously doing something wrong in my training.
Thank you !


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. We worked on this a lot at puppy classes and because I had elderly parents who dog sat I was pretty determined not to have a jumper. Have you tried making her sit any time she gets petted anywhere including at home with family? I tell people we pass who ask to pet Rukie that he has to be sitting before he gets touched. Is she running unleashed on the beach? It is probably that she is having so much fun and gets too excited to remember her manners. I would keep her on a leash and require her to sit and stay often while on the beach. Let the leash drop to the ground (while still in your hand) in a loop and stand on it if necessary to keep her from being able to jump up at all. As much as I love Golden Retrievers I would not like a wet, sandy, strange dog jumping on me. If she goes in to swim and is off leash, call her to you as soon as she is coming out of the water and leash her back up. I often have to give myself a pep talk that I must be more strong willed and determined than my dog.


----------



## Picklesmom (10 mo ago)

cwag said:


> Welcome to the forum. We worked on this a lot at puppy classes and because I had elderly parents who dog sat I was pretty determined not to have a jumper. Have you tried making her sit any time she gets petted anywhere including at home with family? I tell people we pass who ask to pet Rukie that he has to be sitting before he gets touched. Is she running unleashed on the beach? It is probably that she is having so much fun and gets too excited to remember her manners. I would keep her on a leash and require her to sit and stay often while on the beach. Let the leash drop to the ground (while still in your hand) in a loop and stand on it if necessary to keep her from being able to jump up at all. As much as I love Golden Retrievers I would not like a wet, sandy, strange dog jumping on me. If she goes in to swim and is off leash, call her to you as soon as she is coming out of the water and leash her back up. I often have to give myself a pep talk that I must be more strong willed and determined than my dog.


This is a great recommendation, my Golden doesn't really jump up but my heeler has a bad habit of jumping on me and I can't get her to stop. I've trying and hoping my golden doesn't learn that from her.


----------



## Jdimond (10 mo ago)

cwag said:


> Welcome to the forum. We worked on this a lot at puppy classes and because I had elderly parents who dog sat I was pretty determined not to have a jumper. Have you tried making her sit any time she gets petted anywhere including at home with family? I tell people we pass who ask to pet Rukie that he has to be sitting before he gets touched. Is she running unleashed on the beach? It is probably that she is having so much fun and gets too excited to remember her manners. I would keep her on a leash and require her to sit and stay often while on the beach. Let the leash drop to the ground (while still in your hand) in a loop and stand on it if necessary to keep her from being able to jump up at all. As much as I love Golden Retrievers I would not like a wet, sandy, strange dog jumping on me. If she goes in to swim and is off leash, call her to you as soon as she is coming out of the water and leash her back up. I often have to give myself a pep talk that I must be more strong willed and determined than my dog.





cwag said:


> Welcome to the forum. We worked on this a lot at puppy classes and because I had elderly parents who dog sat I was pretty determined not to have a jumper. Have you tried making her sit any time she gets petted anywhere including at home with family? I tell people we pass who ask to pet Rukie that he has to be sitting before he gets touched. Is she running unleashed on the beach? It is probably that she is having so much fun and gets too excited to remember her manners. I would keep her on a leash and require her to sit and stay often while on the beach. Let the leash drop to the ground (while still in your hand) in a loop and stand on it if necessary to keep her from being able to jump up at all. As much as I love Golden Retrievers I would not like a wet, sandy, strange dog jumping on me. If she goes in to swim and is off leash, call her to you as soon as she is coming out of the water and leash her back up. I often have to give myself a pep talk that I must be more strong willed and determined than my dog.


thank you so much for the advice . I truly appreciate it.
I am very determined to master this issue. She loves the beach and to swim. She is a very happy dog she wants to say to people that say anything to her. She does ok if people don’t acknowledge her, for the most part I can distract her with the ball


----------

